# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  من هنا وهناك

## هيثم صديق

*تفسير الاحلام
يُرْغِي ويُزْبِدُ بالقَافَاتِ تَحْسبُها 
قصفَ المدافعِ في أفقِ البساتينِ 

منْ كلِّ قافٍ كأن اللهَ صوَّرها 
من مارجِ النارِ تصويرَ الشياطينِ 

قد خصَّه اللهُ بالقافاتِ يعلُكها 
واختَصَّ سُبحانَه بالكافِ والنُّونِ 

يَغيبُ عَنّا الحجا حِيناً ويحْضُرُه 
حيناً فيخلطُ مختلاًّ بموزونِ 

لا يأمَنُ السامعُ المسكينُ وثْبَتَه 
مِن كردفان إلى أعلى فِلَسطِينِ 

بَيْنَا تراه ينادي الناسَ في حَلَبٍ 
إذا به يَتَحَدَّى القَومَ في الصِّينِ 

ولم يكن ذاكَ عن طَيشٍ ولا خَبَلٍ 
لكنّها عَبقَرِيّاتُ الأساطينِ 

يَبيتُ يَنسُجُ أحلاماً مُذَهَّبَة ً 
تُغني تفاسيرُها عن ابنِ سيرين
(حافظ ابراهيم )
جاء نفر من الدماعة الي مفسر احلام  وجلسوا قبالته  
كانوا خمسة 
اي جماعة تلقاهم خمسة اعرف انهم صيد بلد
قال اولهم : حلمت يا شيخنا اني ثامن سبعة.... وان السبعة كانوا دوما يسبقونني ولا اكاد ادركهم ....
واني ابدوا اقلهم مقاما واكثرهم كلاما 
اطرق الشيخ هنيهة وقال : لعلك قرأت سورة الكهف يا ولدي فان كلبهم كان يتبعهم وقال قائلون انهم سبعة وثامنهم كلبهم.... بلا شك انك تابع 
*قال الثاني : حلمت يا مولانا ان لي اخ يكبرني ولا اجد طريقة لكي اكون احسن منه فاصبحت ابغضه بغضا كبيرا وهو يزداد حظوة ونجاحا فماذا افعل
رمي الشيخ ببخور علي النار وتمتم في سره ثم رفع راسه وقال: لقد مات هابيل مغدورا لان اخاه لم يرض بالقسمة... ارضي بالقسمة يا ولدي كل ميسر لما خلق له ففي ناس تحاول ليهامدة82سنة وناس بدون ما تمشي توصل
قال الثالث :حلمت يا مولانا اني قد خطبت فتاة وحددنا يوم عرسنا وجاء اليوم المحدد ولم يتبق الا عقد القران حتي جاء من يقول انها اختي في الرضاعة؟!
قال الشيخ: يبدو ان شربكة طمبل في اخر دقيقة وهدف ساكواها في الدقيقة88 قد تغلغلا الي عقلك الباطن ... عليك ان تقول نحن نادي الحكومة ..نحن نادي الحكومة قبل النوم بعدد جنيهات صفقة اتوبونج
*قال الرابع: اللهم اجعله خير يا مولانا..حلمت اني علي ظهر نملة تجري بي بسرعة طائرة وكجبك كجبك كجبك احسها في قلبي ثم رايت نفسي في مخلب ذبابة اوصلتني الي السحاب ومن هناك رمتني حتي تعلقت بقطرة مطر نزلت بي بسرعة تبخر احلام الحمام  ورايت نقطة المطر التي اتعلق بها تنندفع نحو راس رجل حالق صلعة فسالت علي وجه حتي نزلت الي شنبه ومن الشنب الي طرف فمه وانا لازلت ممسكا بها فاخرج لسانه (جنباوي) وادخلنا فمه
قال الشيخ: والله مجموعتكم ما بالصعوبة دي لكن نقول شنو
*وهنا ازدرد الخامس ريقه واشفق علي فريقه وكاد ان يحمل ابريقه!! وقال: حلمت يا شيخ اني قابلت ابو القاسم صاحب الحزاء الشهير... وحكي لي وهو يبكي انه لم يستطع ان يتخلص من الحزاء ابدا حتي انه قد دفن معه.... فتذكرت صفرنا وخفت ان يدفن معنا واردت ان اقول ذلك لابي القاسم لكن فمي كان قد التصقت شفتاه.... و
هنا قاطعه الشيخ مشفقا: يا ولدي هوي حزاء ابوالقاسم كان قديما باليا ولكن صفركم كل يوم في زيادة ... صفركم يا ولدي بي لبن وسادة.... و
ضاراكم الحسادة
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*ههههههه هههههه حلوة يا هثم اديك العافية خيااااااااااااااااااااال خصب 00000 كان نزلت بوست بحلمة البرير000 البرير حلم وقام مشي للشيخ وقال ليه 00يا شيخ حلمت ودايرك تفسر حلمي الشيخ قال لية شفت شنو في الحلم 00رد البرير يا شيخ حلمت اني ماسك حمامة في يدي اليمين وكلب في يدي الشمال 000 قام الشيخ شخبط وحرق بخور واتلفت للبرير وقال لية 00 يا برير لو طرت ولو نبحت ما بتشيل ليك كاس 000
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ههههههههههههه
تسلم يافنان يارائع
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* تسلم يا ابو الابداع يا رائع
*

----------

